# WTF?! BMW issues price increase on current ED orders, overrules 3/05 price sheet?!



## SpeedFreak! (May 1, 2005)

adwebinc said:


> I understand the responses relative to the "amount" of money being relatively small in this increase. I also understand everyone's suggestion to wait and see if it actually affects the deal, but I'm still a bit confused.
> 
> I placed my order on 5/26 and ultimately agreed to the purchase price, depreciation % and Money Factor. The fact that the purchase price was negotiated as $xxxx above the current invoice price was simply a method to ultimately agree to a PURCHASE PRICE. I also scheduled my ED delivery for 7/22 SPECIFICALLY to stay within the 60 lock of finance terms. Doesn't the 60 day lock protect the overall terms of the deal?
> 
> ...


The 60 day lock only effects the financing... and is done as a courtesy. 
It has nothing to do with taste... and there is nothing bad about it. They have a long term proven history of reliability with their pricing. These increases are rare... and again... the possibility of them is forewarned. 
I have owned businesses my whole adult life... so I always see things as a consumer _and _ as a business owner. I hear people take these kinds of positions, over principle... and I just don't get it. What you are saying is that you would rather hurt someone then to deal with the change in a positive manner. Nobody is screwing anybody. There was and is no foul play. Who knows why BMWNA adjusted the price, but they did. By expecting the dealer to absorb the change... you are hurting them. It doesn't matter how much you try to impersonalise it... it is personal when you try to hurt some one... over principle, of all things.  
What ever happened to the principle: Do unto others as you would have them do unto you. 
If the roles were reversed... you owned the business... your supplier made a change to your cost on your inventory that ultimately got passed along to your customers... you would not (probably could not) want to lose money just because your customer was expecting a previously agreed upon price. You would politely explain that the cost of goods went up a little. If you still want the superior product... then you will pay the slightly higher price. Personally, I would never want to do business with anyone who would actually expect me to take a loss because of a change in the cost of goods. I don't know... maybe its just the principle. :dunno:


----------



## jet190rs (May 28, 2005)

M.Wong said:


> Sounds different? You have an agreed purchase price (and lease/finance rates?) whereas jet190rs agreed to $X over invoice. I'd be curious if your numbers change... hopefully they don't!


I had an agreed upon purchase price, which was initially negotiated as x over invoice, but later referred to as just a 5 digit number. I also locked in financing for a lease, which includes residual, money factor, my down payment, fees/taxes, etc.


----------



## jet190rs (May 28, 2005)

SpeedFreak! said:


> Nobody is screwing anybody. There was and is no foul play. Who knows why BMWNA adjusted the price, but they did. By expecting the dealer to absorb the change... you are hurting them.


My salesperson told me explicitly that someone on the corporate side of BMWNA's finance department screwed up big time. That is why this price increase impacts not only new orders going foward, but all existing orders as well. Basically the price sheet from March 05 was wrong, and they're trying to recover the loss. Everyone who took delivery of a car from March until last week got a lower price that BMWNA did not intend. The blame here falls on neither the customer nor the dealer, but on the powers that be at BMWNA.


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

Hmmm, interesting. Keep us posted when you get an answer on the price! Good luck with what ever you decide.


----------



## SpeedFreak! (May 1, 2005)

jet190rs said:


> My salesperson told me explicitly that someone on the corporate side of BMWNA's finance department screwed up big time. That is why this price increase impacts not only new orders going foward, but all existing orders as well. Basically the price sheet from March 05 was wrong, and they're trying to recover the loss. Everyone who took delivery of a car from March until last week got a lower price that BMWNA did not intend. The blame here falls on neither the customer nor the dealer, but on the powers that be at BMWNA.


I understand and agree with you jet... it sucks. That doesn't change anything I have said. Remember the clause I posted earlier... IT exist for this very reason. You don't have a contract regardless of what you have agreed on and how many times its been written down and or faxed. There was a mistake, (though NO ONE at our level has the real story or all the reasons yet) and yes they are trying to repair it and as I said earlier... you, mister consumer, should be happy to help BMW try to recover from this loss by simply dealing with it. Like I said in my last post... I will never understand why a person would want to try and take advantage of another persons mistake... but then again... when the cashier accidently gives me $20 change that I didn't have coming to me... I will actually drive all the way back to the store and give the money back. Seriously. Just because the people before you yielded a benefit at the cost of BMW and a "previous employee's" mistake doesn't mean that you are getting screwed. DO YOU want BMW to continue as a company? Do you know that BMW lost around a BILLION dollars last year due to the US-Euro exchange? I'm not suggesting that your little situation is going to burry BMW, I'm simply suggesting that you feel some love and quit being pissed off over something so trivial. Don't take it out on your dealer, your client advisor, yourself, for heavens sake... your ED trip... :angel:

Do unto others as you would have them do unto you. :thumbup:

When you call them Monday... for your own sake... your own sanity... put yourself in their shoes... and care about them, too. 
That's good business for everybody... and what goes around, comes around. (Give me a minute... I'll think of a few more... J/K...  ) :thumbup:


----------



## Greg220 (Mar 31, 2005)

Some people mentioned here that it's possible to walk away from a deal if PO hasn't been yet signed. But what happens to the deposit that was paid to the dealer when he placed the ED order? Is it being refunded? If yes, what is the purpose of such deposit?

As for the main topic, I would also suggest keeping the deal because if the invoice changed, you are not going to get much better deal from any other dealership. That having said, I would recommend contacting your dealership to explain your concerns and suggest if it's possible that he would meet you half way (split the difference of the increase with you). That would be a win-win situation - the dealer doesn't lose your sale and you get your car for probably the best price you can at this point.


----------



## RedStripe (May 23, 2005)

jet190rs,

I'm with you all the way. I'm not exactly sure why some of the people on this board are making you justify why you are upset at the situation you've described on this thread (though I have my guesses). In my opinion, anyone that tells you $XXX dollars on a $XX,XXX dollar purchase isn't a big deal obviously, doesn't have your best interests on their minds. 

From what I've read, it seems that you have agreed on a deal. If they made a mistake, I don't see why you need to pay for it. Stand firm and do not budge. They WILL complete the deal at the originally specified agreement. Do not let anyone try to convince (sell) you into believing you need to pay more.


----------



## SpeedFreak! (May 1, 2005)

Greg220 said:


> Some people mentioned here that it's possible to walk away from a deal if PO hasn't been yet signed. But what happens to the deposit that was paid to the dealer when he placed the ED order? Is it being refunded? If yes, what is the purpose of such deposit?
> 
> As for the main topic, I would also suggest keeping the deal because if the invoice changed, you are not going to get much better deal from any other dealership. That having said, I would recommend contacting your dealership to explain your concerns and suggest if it's possible that he would meet you half way (split the difference of the increase with you). That would be a win-win situation - the dealer doesn't lose your sale and you get your car for probably the best price you can at this point.


A deposit (at least here in CA) is simply a good will gesture. In CA you are entitled... by law... to your entire deposit... every penny. On a normal order (non-ED) if your car arrives and you go in to take delivery and change your mind for any reason... you get your deposit back. With ED... you pay for the car before you go to Europe. Once you pay for the car... ie. contract it... the deal is done.


----------



## tsc01 (Oct 20, 2003)

*Price on 545i*

Let me just ask if this is going to affect my order. I negotiated for $xx over invoice. The invoice price was $46,705 when I negotiated the deal. I completed all the financial paperwork on 5/27/05 for pickup on 07/07/05. I hope that once all financial paperwork is signed, I am locked in on the price. If not, then as people have said, $520 is not that big a deal. When I pointed out to my dealer that it had gone down, he told me he expected a correction from BMW. He said that in over 7 years of selling BMW, he had never seen an invoice price go down. I'm just glad it took them 3 months, and not 2 to find and correct the error.


----------



## SpeedFreak! (May 1, 2005)

RedStripe said:


> jet190rs,
> 
> I'm with you all the way. I'm not exactly sure why some of the people on this board are making you justify why you are upset at the situation you've described on this thread (though I have my guesses). In my opinion, anyone that tells you $XXX dollars on a $XX,XXX dollar purchase isn't a big deal obviously, doesn't have your best interests on their minds.
> 
> From what I've read, it seems that you have agreed on a deal. If they made a mistake, I don't see why you need to pay for it. Stand firm and do not budge. They WILL complete the deal at the originally specified agreement. Do not let anyone try to convince (sell) you into believing you need to pay more.


Red... nobody is making Jet justify anything... nor do I have a single financial reason to "sell" him anything.  Maybe you haven't figured this out yet... but most of us in the bimmerfest world have nothing but good intentions and hope only to help if it's at all possible. "They" (the dealership/Client Advisor) didn't make a mistake... the cost of goods changed. It's as simple as that. BMW NA/AG has every right to do so, for whatever reason they deem necessary. Technically, Jet is not obligated to the deal... and neither is the dealership. I don't know how much over invoice Jet agreed to, but I can assure you that if he deals with them with a bad attitude... they will give him his money and tell him... good day. No self-respecting business is going to take a loss to satisfy an "unreasonable" customer. There are far to many reasonable customers out there to spend time dealing with those who are not. It's as simple as that. :thumbup:


----------



## SpeedFreak! (May 1, 2005)

tsc01 said:


> Let me just ask if this is going to affect my order. I negotiated for $xx over invoice. The invoice price was $46,705 when I negotiated the deal. I completed all the financial paperwork on 5/27/05 for pickup on 07/07/05. I hope that once all financial paperwork is signed, I am locked in on the price. If not, then as people have said, $520 is not that big a deal. When I pointed out to my dealer that it had gone down, he told me he expected a correction from BMW. He said that in over 7 years of selling BMW, he had never seen an invoice price go down. I'm just glad it took them 3 months, and not 2 to find and correct the error.


If you have gone into finance and signed the purchase order (contract for ownership) you are locked. If they overcharged... BMW will most likely refund the money. If you underpaid... you gain the benefit. :thumbup:


----------



## tsc01 (Oct 20, 2003)

Thanks. That's what I thought. I guess I got a little lucky this time.


----------



## adwebinc (May 26, 2005)

SpeedFreak! said:


> The 60 day lock only effects the financing... and is done as a courtesy.
> It has nothing to do with taste... and there is nothing bad about it. They have a long term proven history of reliability with their pricing. These increases are rare... and again... the possibility of them is forewarned.
> I have owned businesses my whole adult life... so I always see things as a consumer _and _ as a business owner. I hear people take these kinds of positions, over principle... and I just don't get it. What you are saying is that you would rather hurt someone then to deal with the change in a positive manner. Nobody is screwing anybody. There was and is no foul play. Who knows why BMWNA adjusted the price, but they did. By expecting the dealer to absorb the change... you are hurting them. It doesn't matter how much you try to impersonalise it... it is personal when you try to hurt some one... over principle, of all things.
> What ever happened to the principle: Do unto others as you would have them do unto you.
> If the roles were reversed... you owned the business... your supplier made a change to your cost on your inventory that ultimately got passed along to your customers... you would not (probably could not) want to lose money just because your customer was expecting a previously agreed upon price. You would politely explain that the cost of goods went up a little. If you still want the superior product... then you will pay the slightly higher price. Personally, I would never want to do business with anyone who would actually expect me to take a loss because of a change in the cost of goods. I don't know... maybe its just the principle. :dunno:


Obviously, you didn't read my post very carefully. You take this as me trying to screw the dealership? The poor little BMW dealership that can afford to sponsor an Indy car team with the "extra profits" flowing through their P&L beacuse they are the only BMW dealership in Indianapolis. And anyway, that's beside the point. I'm actually happy that they are profitable, that means they will be around to service my vehicle. What you failed to read and comprehend were the following points:

1) I said this reflected poorly upon BMWNA, I never suggested my dealership absorb this price increase.

2) If I am not happy with the new price, the dealership won't absorb the increase and BMWNA stands firm on the price increase for those who have ALREADY placed orders, then all I said (and very UNEMOTIONALLY, I might add) is that I would cancel my order. That way no one is worse off or better off than before all this happened.

3) I have owned businesses and currently work for a successful division of a public company. I can assure you that I have had situations EXACTLY like this in the past related to pricing to the customer. If we had already agreed to pricing, then I have always honored that pricing. You are assuming that the COGS for BMW to build my car went up by the amount of the price increase in the last two months. Do you really think that happened?

Not honoring negotiated pricing is not a good way to run a business period. The principle I use to guage the treatment of my customers is exactly what you state so eloquently AGAINST my stance - "Do unto others as you would have them do unto you." Yes, I am quite aware of the Golden Rule and believe that it would be appropriate for BMWNA to apply this principle in dealing with their customers in this scenario.


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

beewang said:


> Fellas, if you made a deal of XXXX over invoice, that means you take the risk of any price adjustment on the wholesale basis. If BMW NA raise the price on the dealer, your price goes up accordingly. It is what it is......


I gotta agree with da man :thumbup: 
Now return my email chump! :eeps:


----------



## SpeedFreak! (May 1, 2005)

adwebinc said:


> Obviously, you didn't read my post very carefully. You take this as me trying to screw the dealership? The poor little BMW dealership that can afford to sponsor an Indy car team with the "extra profits" flowing through their P&L beacuse they are the only BMW dealership in Indianapolis. And anyway, that's beside the point. I'm actually happy that they are profitable, that means they will be around to service my vehicle. What you failed to read and comprehend were the following points:


Actually, adwebinc, I read it quite carefully... and felt that my response was quite calm and UNEMOTIONAL as well. I was simply stating my opinion (as is the nature of this forum) as it pertained to your opinion. And for the record... I never said you were trying to "screw" anybody. I used the word hurt because I don't care how successful they are (I'm certainly glad you acknowledge the importance of their success)... a loss is a loss, and a loss hurts. Regardless of their "advertising budget" and your opinion of it, it's never good for a company to take an unnecessary loss... especially when they can avoid it. 
Here's what I was originally responding to when I replied to your first post:



adwebinc said:


> If not, regardless of the magnitude of the dollars, it would still be in bad taste for BMWNA to change the terms of a deal after good faith negotiations have been completed. If you haven't submitted your order yet, placed a deposit down on your car and submitted the appropriate paperwork, then I can certainly understand the concept of price fluctuations.
> 
> For what it's worth, I will cancel my order simply on principal if this increase is passed on to me. I'm not jumping to conclusions, and I'm also not "upset". I will, however, be disappointed if this scenario plays out.


Then you replied with this:



adwebinc said:


> 1) I said this reflected poorly upon BMWNA, I never suggested my dealership absorb this price increase.
> 
> 2) If I am not happy with the new price, the dealership won't absorb the increase and BMWNA stands firm on the price increase for those who have ALREADY placed orders, then all I said (and very UNEMOTIONALLY, I might add) is that I would cancel my order. That way no one is worse off or better off than before all this happened.
> 
> 3) I have owned businesses and currently work for a successful division of a public company. I can assure you that I have had situations EXACTLY like this in the past related to pricing to the customer. If we had already agreed to pricing, then I have always honored that pricing. You are assuming that the COGS for BMW to build my car went up by the amount of the price increase in the last two months. Do you really think that happened?


1.) No... you never said "who" you expected to absorb the increase... but, again, you stated very clearly that you would cancel based simply on principle. And, again, I stated quite clearly my opinion of your position and your principle. BMWNA makes it very clear _in writing_ as I quoted in a couple of other post in this thread that they can do this when ever they feel it's necessary... and without warning. Assuming we have the whole story (since only one side is actually represented here) it is the fault of the CA and the dealer for not informing the client that this situation is possible. One must assume that it's pretty darn necessary if they are willing to deal with the fall out from folks like you.

2.) That is exactly what I have repeatedly recommended... and pointed out that by law, is your right without repercussions.

3.) No... what I think happened (nothing official... just my opinion) is that the prices in March were wrong. There is no way we can sit here and try to guess at the fall out that will result from this mistake. And by the way... if you were paying sticker... I bet this would all be a mute point. The problem stems from negotiating a deal above cost. It doesn't matter what the 5 digit number is... when they agree to a deal above cost they are essentially telling you this is the lowest we can go and still be "ok". If they were going to change the rules and no longer HONOR the negotiated and agreed upon amount above cost... then I would be right there with you calling foul. But they're not.



adwebinc said:


> *Not honoring negotiated pricing is not a good way to run a business period.* The principle I use to gauge the treatment of my customers is exactly what you state so eloquently AGAINST my stance - "Do unto others as you would have them do unto you." Yes, I am quite aware of the Golden Rule and believe that it would be appropriate for BMWNA to apply this principle in dealing with their customers in this scenario.


Again... you did not negotiate a deal with BMWNA. BMWNA does everything they can to warn people that the cost can change at any moment without warning... _because that's good business._

:thumbup:


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Let me add something here. BMW FS (financial services) has the final word on every contract you sign with the dealer. In fact, BMW FS can reject the contract at any time and make you and the dealer do it over again. I know this...it happend to me due to a MF confusion. The dealer and I made our deal, I signed everything, went to Europe, picked up the car, had a blast, blast, blast, came back home...and waited. So, I paid for everything already. All said and done, right?

During the waiting period, my dealer came back and said they need to redo the contract. I'm like, "Huh?" The had the wrong MF and obviously, it was going up and it was going to cost me more money. Naturally, I flipped but there was nothing I could do about it...BMW FS said they would not accept the lease contract I signed with the dealer...period.

My dealer naturally felt very bad about this and did me a few favors in return to make up for the error and at the end of the day, I am paying more for my car than I originally signed up for but I am happy.

I kinda wonder what would have happend had I decided to walk away from the deal or not sign the new contract but being a ED, I had already put money into the car (prepayment of lease, etc.) so I basically owned it. Still, I wonder....


----------



## KickinA (Oct 4, 2004)

Has this been verified yet? I also ordered a 06 530i for Aug 16 delivery.

thanks


----------



## Wallenrod (Nov 25, 2003)

Until you pay for your car, you have no deal. Period. Everything else is just words.

Prices are subject to change, your dealership may go out of business and BMW may choose to stop producing the model you want.

If you agreed to pay x over invoice - you are getting x over invoice so actually they stick to their verbal agreement with you. I don't really know what you get so upset about.

Just reverse this situation for a moment - you agreed on a price and your dealer orders a car for you. In a few weeks you change your mind, call your dealer and tell them that you no longer need it or that you got a better deal somewhere else. Could you do that? Sure.
Now your dealer should be upset and try to hold you to the "principle."

Again, no deal signed and no money exchanged = no deal. Order a car, sign docs and pay your dealer the money the same day. Now you don't care about price increases anymore. But guess what, you wouldn't do it because (assuming you are financing/leasing) you don't want to make payments for couple months before you even going to get your car. So you simply choose more risk (not knowing what your final price will be) for more profit (not having to service your cost of money.) Simple. Hope this helps.


----------



## adwebinc (May 26, 2005)

*Retraction...*

Ok, I have decided to take it like a man. I will pay the additional $520 if it comes to that. I won't be happy about it, but short of an M5, this is my dream car and I can't pass up this deal.

There are always mitigating circumstances, so let me explain my initial trepidation:

This increase will actually cost me *$1,560*.​
The $520 is pretty straightforward. The additional $1,040 comes from a very simple ratio. This was already a hard enough sale to my wife, so any increase in cost from the originally "negotiated price" with her triggers the *spousal expenditure multiple*. This means that for every dollar I spend, she spends 2x that amount on shopping. :bawling:

So, you can see, this isn't a simple $520 increase for me... :thumbdwn:


----------



## mrbelk (Dec 5, 2003)

adwebinc said:


> Ok, I have decided to take it like a man. I will pay the additional $520 if it comes to that. I won't be happy about it, but short of an M5, this is my dream car and I can't pass up this deal.
> 
> There are always mitigating circumstances, so let me explain my initial trepidation:
> 
> ...


No comment over the main thread topic, but...

I see your wife and my wife went to the same "College of Marriage Economics." I am terribly conflicted over getting a digital SLR (Canon 20D), but with the *spousal expenditure multiple*, I am faced with many months of Anne Taylor bags gracing our closet.

-MrB


----------



## adwebinc (May 26, 2005)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

Don't even get me started on the handbags and purses... I could have had my M5 by now!


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

adwebinc said:


> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> Don't even get me started on the handbags and purses... I could have had my M5 by now!


Wives have their "BMWs", too!  However, my wife makes more than I do....


----------



## SpeedFreak! (May 1, 2005)

adwebinc said:


> Ok, I have decided to take it like a man. I will pay the additional $520 if it comes to that. I won't be happy about it, but short of an M5, this is my dream car and I can't pass up this deal.
> 
> There are always mitigating circumstances, so let me explain my initial trepidation:
> 
> ...


 :rofl: Dude... that's one of the funniest things I have ever read! I think ALL wives must go to this school. I've just never heard someone explain it so perfectly before! I'll have to tell you about the * husband embezzlement deduction program * sometime... it works really well when done properly! 
Congrats on the car... it is an amazing car... and you will have a trip that your children's children will talk about for generations to come. Make sure you take lots and lots of pics so we can all enjoy a little piece of your happiness! :thumbup:


----------



## MarcusSDCA (Jan 14, 2004)

But Mr Belk.....Mrs Belk drives an X3 and you drive a 545 6spd.......don't you think she deserves to have more pairs of shoes than you?


----------



## mrbelk (Dec 5, 2003)

MARCUS330i said:


> But Mr Belk.....Mrs Belk drives an X3 and you drive a 545 6spd.......don't you think she deserves to have more pairs of shoes than you?


Good point; but she _already_ has 3 times as many pairs of shoes as I do, and (obviously) she has the only purses in the house (at last count, it was over 20).

Would it be fair for me to ask her to sell the "stale" Coach purses on Ebay; like she makes me do with my golf clubs when I replace them?



SpeedFreak! said:


> I'll have to tell you about the husband embezzlement deduction program sometime... it works really well when done properly!


I think I've mastered that pretty well. It's predicated on the fact that the wife pays little to no attention to the details of the items that you're buying. To them, all golf clubs look the same; and all A/V equipment is just a black box with a remote.

FWIW, I did get the camera, and with very little resistance on the part of the Mrs. I'm very afraid now of the repurcussions.

-MrB


----------



## Sinjin (Jun 18, 2005)

jet190rs said:


> I had an agreed upon purchase price, which was initially negotiated as x over invoice, but later referred to as just a 5 digit number. I also locked in financing for a lease, which includes residual, money factor, my down payment, fees/taxes, etc.


Hmmmmm............ so if the invoice went down rather than going up you would still be willing to pay the negotiated price. YEAH RIGHT!  Let it go........


----------



## arnolds (Dec 21, 2001)

Sinjin said:


> Hmmmmm............ so if the invoice went down rather than going up you would still be willing to pay the negotiated price. YEAH RIGHT!  Let it go........


Its all about the principle, ya know!


----------



## SpeedFreak! (May 1, 2005)

arnolds said:


> Its all about the principle, ya know!


 :bustingup


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

adwebinc said:


> You are assuming that the COGS for BMW to build my car went up by the amount of the price increase in the last two months. Do you really think that happened?


I would wager that selling costs probably did. Unless BMW is building its German cars using US dollars these days, but I don't think the Euro is quite dead just yet


----------



## adwebinc (May 26, 2005)

SpeedFreak! said:


> :rofl: Dude... that's one of the funniest things I have ever read! I think ALL wives must go to this school. I've just never heard someone explain it so perfectly before! I'll have to tell you about the *husband embezzlement deduction program *sometime... it works really well when done properly!
> Congrats on the car... it is an amazing car... and you will have a trip that your children's children will talk about for generations to come. Make sure you take lots and lots of pics so we can all enjoy a little piece of your happiness! :thumbup:


Ok, please share details around the "_*husband embezzlement deduction program".*_ I am desperate! Will this program save me from spending the money she is now requesting?

Here is the tally so far:

1) New deck furniture - at LEAST $1,000<O</O

2) New playset for the kids - $3,000<O</O

3) She broke out the Tiffany's catalog Sunday night. You can't get out of that encounter anywhere under another $3,000<O</O

4) There were tears about the fact that she is not able to go on the trip with me (long story and admittedly, I am the bad guy on this one). So, she's pulling out all the stops by crying on top of the above list of items.

I'm beginning to think that I didn't get a good enough deal on this car...

I just keep thinking 545i... SMG... Bahn... F1 race in Hockenheim... M5 taxi on the ring... real beer. It's worth it right???


----------



## Liverman (Jun 14, 2005)

*Don't do it*



adwebinc said:


> 4) There were tears about the fact that she is not able to go on the trip with me (long story and admittedly, I am the bad guy on this one). So, she's pulling out all the stops by crying on top of the above list of items.
> 
> I'm beginning to think that I didn't get a good enough deal on this car...
> 
> I just keep thinking 545i... SMG... Bahn... F1 race in Hockenheim... M5 taxi on the ring... real beer. It's worth it right???


OK, normally I would not comment on these kind of things, but you asked...

{Dr. Phil mode on}

I have been married (to the same lovely person) for 28 years. Here is my perspective -

It's not worth it.

Rearrange the ED, take her along...or just fly over, pick up the car and fly right back...there is no way to replace a fine excursion in the company of the person you love with stuff you buy from a catalog. Look at it this way - what if she was the one who did this trip (545i, SMG, autobahn, F1 racing, M5 taxi, etc.) and you stayed home - how would you feel???

{Dr. Phil mode off}

_Greg_


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

jet190rs, 

What was the final word from your dealer on the price?


----------



## SpeedFreak! (May 1, 2005)

adwebinc said:


> Ok, please share details around the "_*husband embezzlement deduction program".*_ I am desperate! *Will this program save me from spending the money she is now requesting?*
> ...
> 4) There were tears about the fact that she is not able to go on the trip with me (*long story and admittedly, I am the bad guy on this one*). So, she's pulling out all the stops by crying on top of the above list of items.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry to say, my web going friend... but with the current situation it would be to little to late. The wife has you... period.
As for the car and the trip... is it worth it?
Quite bluntly, the experience will be priceless... HELL YEAH it's WORTH IT!!! :thumbup: 
 
HEDB takes time and must be done with subtlety... over time.


----------



## Greg220 (Mar 31, 2005)

At times I am really happy to still be single :thumbup:


----------



## jet190rs (May 28, 2005)

M.Wong said:


> jet190rs,
> 
> What was the final word from your dealer on the price?


My dealer is honoring the price we agreed upon, so we're still going through with the deal! :thumbup:


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

jet190rs said:


> My dealer is honoring the price we agreed upon, so we're still going through with the deal! :thumbup:


That's great! Now, on to planning your ED trip!


----------



## adwebinc (May 26, 2005)

Liverman said:


> OK, normally I would not comment on these kind of things, but you asked...
> 
> {Dr. Phil mode on}
> 
> ...


I certainly understand your points, BUT she isn't passionate about cars. Now, your question is still valid. Let's say that she wanted to go to Europr with one of her girlfriends on a shoe shopping experience... my response... GO FOR IT. The LAST thing I want to do is spend a trip to Europe in a bunch of shoe stores.

I think the same applies here. She doesn't like it when I drive 80. How is she going to react when I'm doing 120? M5 taxi on the Ring - no way! F1 in Hockenheim? Not a chance.

I think she should be supportive!!!


----------



## Liverman (Jun 14, 2005)

Ahh...got it....

I was going to suggest that she go along and go shoe shopping while you watched the races...but if she doesn't like to even ride at speed, then that will put a damper on your experience...

It's really the whole car that she thinks is frivolous, huh? Man oh man...$45K worth of shoes to even things out???

Hey...here's a thought...what if she went along, did whatever she wanted to do in Munich, flew or took a train to Paris, did some stuff there and you met her there?? You take in a race and drive the A-bahn over to Paris...or something like that - do some stuff together, but acknowledge you like different things and do some stuff separately. Think it might work???

Anyway - best of luck wioth the car...and the relationship..

_Greg_


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

The updated pricing .pdf is located here: 
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=53839


----------



## jtrack473 (Jun 13, 2005)

My neighbor had this problem actually, about the increase in price. He refused to pay and was about to walk out of the dealership when the dealer finally accepted to absorb the price difference. Having a happy customer in the end will do much, MUCH more for their business than saving $520.


----------



## eric320 (Jun 22, 2005)

*oh well*

i just set up an ED for nov.. 330xi.. stuff happens and you have to deal with it... if that means that I pay 4000 below msrp instead of 4500 so be it... Life is too short to piss and moan over a great deal because you were expecting a slightly better one... 

the situation blows.. i agree... but i will not let my ED experience be ruined because of it..

this does not mean you do not fight the increase.. try and get it waived but when push comes to shove..Please do not cut off your nose to spite your face... its still a great deal... :thumbup:


----------



## SpeedFreak! (May 1, 2005)

jtrack473 said:


> My neighbor had this problem actually, about the increase in price. He refused to pay and was about to walk out of the dealership when the dealer finally accepted to absorb the price difference. Having a happy customer in the end will do much, MUCH more for their business than saving $520.


I agree... you got to try... the only time it sucks is if you are so close to the net cost that the dealer has no where to go. Then I would have to say it's rather screwed to screw them over the increase. It would be far more honorable to reward them for giving you such a ridiculous deal in the first place rather then trying to stick it to them. :thumbup:


----------

